# a duck walks into.......



## yak sao (Feb 12, 2011)

A duck walks into a feed store, waddles up to the counter and asks the clerk " do you have any fish"?

The clerk responds, " no, we don't sell fish here, we sell horse feed, dog food, that sort of thing".....so the duck leaves.

The next day, the duck walks into the feed store, waddles up to the counter and asks the clerk "do you have any fish"?

The clerk says " no, I told you yesterday, we don't sell fish, only animal feed"........so the duck leaves.

The next day the duck walks into the feed store, waddles up to the counter and asks the clerk " do you have any fish"?

The clerk, very annoyed leans over the counter  "NO I DON'T HAVE ANY FISH, I SELL HORSE FEED, DOG FOOD, CAT FOOD, CHICKEN FEED, BUT NO FISH!!!! AND I'LL TELL YOU SOMETHING ELSE, YOU COME IN HERE AGAIN AND ASK FOR FISH AND I'LL NAIL YOUR FEET TO THE FLOOR!!!"........so the duck leaves

The next day, the duck walks into the feed store waddles up to the counter, the clerk lears at him and the duck asks " do you have any nails"?

The clerk, taken aback, responds, "no"

The duck says " good, you got any fish"?


----------

